# Ryobi weed whacker pull cord



## tola (Sep 23, 2004)

Help I broke the pull cord on my ryobi 725r and I'd rather not pay some outrageous price for such a simple thing some basic info on how to do this repair whould greatly help me out :dude:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

To see an exploded view of the 725r go to http://www3.sears.com and search on model number 725r. You can then get an exploded view of the engine.

The worse part for that repair is that you will need an extended tip torx bit (I believe it is a T20) to take the clutch bell off. A regular torx bit with an extension will not work because the shaft can be no larger then the bit itself.

To change (using the above exploded view) you'll need to remove 4 screws from part #37. You can then remove the clutch bell and then the clutch. From there remove 5 more screws from part #32 and you can remove the engine to expose the recoil pully. From there it should be pretty easy.

Tip, remove the throttle cable from the carb before you disassemble. This will make it much easier to remove the engine without needing to remove the handle.


----------



## tola (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright thanx a bundle this should be easy now :thumbsup:


----------



## lhawks (Nov 17, 2004)

Hello, I Got My Father Old Weed Eater Is Will My Work And He Say Be To Fix It The S/n # Is Gone I Guest The Iol And Gas Wash The N0. Off Of The Brass Tag But On The Side It Got A Paper Tag The No. Is 202a3453(95) But No Good. The Plug Is Gone Anyone Know What The Plug No.is.i Do Know Is A 18" Please Help Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank You
Lhawks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

For the most part all Ryobi engines are the same. The plug needed is a DJ7Y


----------



## markman100 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Ryobi blower/vac won't pull to start*

I have a Ryobi RGBV3100 that I used last weekend and everything was fine. Today I tried to pull start it and it won't pull. It's as if the engine is seized or something. Any ideas before I start to take this thing apart?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

lhawks said:


> Hello, I Got My Father Old Weed Eater Is Will My Work And He Say Be To Fix It The S/n # Is Gone I Guest The Iol And Gas Wash The N0. Off Of The Brass Tag But On The Side It Got A Paper Tag The No. Is 202a3453(95) But No Good. The Plug Is Gone Anyone Know What The Plug No.is.i Do Know Is A 18" Please Help Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thank You
> Lhawks


weedeater brandblowers and trimmers almost always take a champ. # rcj6y, but i do not like champion plugs, i use autolite 2974's in all may weedeater engimnes, and the plug for ryobi's is a rdj7y or dj7y, i never thought to check the cross references at sparkplugs.com for the autolite number for mine


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

may i recomend an autolite 2554 plug for the ryobi?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep never use champions unless your in a hurry champions don't last that long


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Speaking from experience, NGK is by far the best spark plug you can run in a 2 cycle piece of equipment. In fact, that is all we use in the shop that I work in. We sell both NGK and Champion plugs, but we only install NGK plugs in the equipment we are repairing. I don't know what it is, but 2 cycle equipment is easier to start and runs harder with an NGK plug.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

four cycles i like to use autolites


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> four cycles i like to use autolites


i have autolites in everything go figure


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Plus NGK costs twice as much = twice the profit


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep
.....


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

hankster said:


> Plus NGK costs twice as much = twice the profit


I think you need to check your prices again. On average, a NGK plug is only $0.50 more than a Champion plug. BTW...there is no profit in selling spark plugs. When you are running a small shop you basically have to sell them for what you are paying for them.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

who gives ngk is better. champion if you need it will last you a year at the most. most of the time it won't. champion plugs are and weren't always crap but now they are. i only buy the best. autolite, denso, and ngk for weeders. mostly i like autolite. they'll last for years with your regular gap and cleaning maintainence. i had champions that wouldn't even hold a gap. autolites keep their gaps and most times come with the right gap from the pack.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I’m not about to get into an argument about spark plugs but I’ll give you actual numbers of what I did over the past month. I can do this because I just went over my productions numbers with my boss before I got laid off.

In Oct. I worked on just over 250 units. Over those 250 units I replaced 30 spark plugs. 99% of those units had Champion plugs in them and were replaced with Champions. This season total I worked on just over 1900 units and I can count on one hand Champion plugs I had to change because of failed plugs. Of the 250+ units I had 6 units returned for improper repair. 3 of those were customer errors, 3 were for incomplete diagnosis and repair.

Not sure why you are having problems with them but I can give actual numbers because we have regular reviews of the work we do. But then our repair unit is most likely the largest user of small engine spark plugs in the U.S. repairing over 70K units a year. Maybe our prices and suppliers are better.

Of course everyone has different opinions and different experiences, that is why someone should get a number of opinions and use them to help them.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Have you seen the problem that Champion has with crimping their plugs correctly when they are manufactured? I have personally witnessed 3 Champion plugs that completely blew the ceramic out of the plug and across our shop. One went completely through the wall of our shop and nearly hit one of the mechanics. This is why we only deal with NGK plugs now...Champions seem to make better projectiles than spark plugs.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

thats what i'm saying also. they are too fastly made to have much quality and they don't put much in quality neither. if anybody was to ask me for plug recommendations. simply put autolites for four cycles and ngk's and or anything else other than champions. i've had autolites that would be in my mower for three years and still look new if i cleaned them. kept their gap too. champions would be either corroded and or the ceramic was chipping off........ if i wanted to i would use an autolite for five years at a time and the engine would still run good on ngk too. i've had problems like the champions wrenching off so i'd have to use vise grips to get it out. plus same engine, had a champion, i replaced it with an autolite after maybe a year. the champion was dark in color, the autolite about a year later was a perfect light color. still could see the ceramic insulator. plus champions come with the electrodes rounded off. thats not good for spark. also had a man buy one of those platinum champion plugs. ha the darn thing won't no good. cost around five bucks for the crap. couldn't return it to the store.


----------



## dasoccerplayafo (May 25, 2006)

Hey, I'm new to the forums.
I'm posting because I was using the same weed whacker as was stated earlier, and when I finished I put it away, came back the next day, pulled the cord a couple of times on choke, then it wouldn't pull at all (not an inch)
I borrowed a friends, and then did the same with his
any suggestions?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Don't let the rope snap back when pulling.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

ive broken many b4, and theyre a pain in my white ass!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

i love hobby talk!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

twice the money!


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

dasoccerplayafo said:


> Hey, I'm new to the forums.
> I'm posting because I was using the same weed whacker as was stated earlier, and when I finished I put it away, came back the next day, pulled the cord a couple of times on choke, then it wouldn't pull at all (not an inch)
> I borrowed a friends, and then did the same with his
> any suggestions?


when someone comes into the shop with a problem like that the first question i ask is "what oil are you using in the gas?"

if the person does not know or says none then i can tell them it is not worth fixing. 
from what i have seen ryobi, mtd, craftsman, homelite and the newer echos are all one season trimmers. unless you REALLY take care of them (use 93 octane gas, the best 2-cycle oil, drain and run the gas out after each use, ect.) then you will be doing good to get 2 season out of them. 

i have not seen too many cords tangle on the inside. and without more info i would say the engine froze.


----------



## Djz020 (May 23, 2009)

ive broken many, but at least theyre cheap!!


----------

